# Leamington Spa Show Pics



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw these on MT so thought i'd pop the link up here. Some are still being uploaded i think so the missing categories should be uploaded at some point.

Photos courtesy of fitpics.co.uk

All pictures - http://www.fitpics.co.uk/f613450275

BritBB's Pictures - http://www.fitpics.co.uk/p205262749


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice one Mukks x


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice one! With all due respect I'm not sure having Simon Cohen as the guest poser was a great idea.


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

the winner of the classics looks amazing


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

nice one mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Some good pics there mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

the classic winner was awesome , i think brit b could of taken second place in my opinion, and my mate wayne the only super heavy was also looking **** hot. Will be a good british this year i think.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Few pics of wayne 4 weeks out from the british , at lymington spar comp. Super heavys


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Nice one! With all due respect I'm not sure having Simon Cohen as the guest poser was a great idea.


Why?

So he wasn't in the best shape of his life, he's a pro and has every right to be up there IMO!


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats to Jazz M in the Under80 inters, great improvements from last year, a lot drier and legs have come on well :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

fxleisure said:


> Why?
> 
> So he wasn't in the best shape of his life, he's a pro and has every right to be up there IMO!


It's nothing personal against Cohen, but when you're putting on a show then the aim is to put on a show!

Wayne, the super heavy looked a million times better. Why, as a promoter, would you pay for someone to guest pose who's not looking very good (to put it politely) at the moment? Just makes no sense from a financial or show point of view. There are much better bodybuilders in the UK who would have been better choices - heck any of the top amateurs would have been far far better. I'm guessing Cohen was very cheap or is a mate of Clints.

Last time I went to the Leamy show they have Vince Taylor guest posing. Now that was a great choice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Nice one Mukks x


You said you wanted to see finished results  well 85% there

http://www.fitpics.co.uk/p285478933

Lou


----------



## IFBB PRO (Jan 3, 2009)

Defdaz,

Nothing Personal Mate as you put it, Next time put your fat **** on the stage

we will see how good you are?

Lifes a Bitch for some.................


----------



## IFBB PRO (Jan 3, 2009)

fxleisure,

Thanks Mate..........


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

defdaz said:


> It's nothing personal against Cohen, but when you're putting on a show then the aim is to put on a show!
> 
> Wayne, the super heavy looked a million times better. Why, as a promoter, would you pay for someone to guest pose who's not looking very good (to put it politely) at the moment? Just makes no sense from a financial or show point of view. There are much better bodybuilders in the UK who would have been better choices - heck any of the top amateurs would have been far far better. I'm guessing Cohen was very cheap or is a mate of Clints.
> 
> Last time I went to the Leamy show they have Vince Taylor guest posing. Now that was a great choice! :thumbup1:


Don't agree mate. Yeh its nice when a pro turns up in shape for a guest spot, however perhaps sometimes it may not fit in fully with his/her schedule for forthcoming contests which i imagine would take a priority..

Also a guest spot is just that..its a chance for spectators to perhaps see and meet a high level pro who they may respect. Im sure if the likes of Ronnie Coleman, or such like turned up there wouldnt be much critiscism. After all have you seen some of the photos knocking about of numerous pro's turning up in all sorts of conditions?

Now in fairness i wasn't at the show, so i can't comment on how he looked...but i'd like to think you understand what im saying..

Also i don't know when you last went to the leamington show and seen vinve taylor, but he's been out of competition for a while, so perhaps the guest spot was a priority for him and a chance for him to shine and keep up his profile still....and earn a living:thumbup1:


----------



## IFBB PRO (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi BRABUS,

you know the score mate, He was just being rude and i had to post back

but he is a nobody and talk is cheap...... :thumb:


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

Paul1990 said:


> the winner of the classics looks amazing


Thanx for the compliment..

Posterboy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bobby you looked amazing in the pics i have seen buddy a huge change from the last time i saw you down Castles...


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Bobby you looked amazing in the pics i have seen buddy a huge change from the last time i saw you down Castles...


Cheers for ur compliment big P ; )

I remember talking with u some time ago @castle and I said that i was out bb competitions and never wanted to compete again but this

new classic class just got me back......I really enjoyed the day at leamington, met awesome nice people at the show with great support. Hope to see u soon big man ; )


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

> Cheers for ur compliment big P ; )
> 
> I remember talking with u some time ago @castle and I said that i was out bb competitions and never wanted to compete again but this
> 
> new classic class just got me back......I really enjoyed the day at leamington, met awesome nice people at the show with great support. Hope to see u soon big man ; )


hi mate , must say u were very impressive at the show, wot was ure wait /height ratio in the end mate .


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

IFBB PRO said:


> Hi BRABUS,
> 
> you know the score mate, He was just being rude and i had to post back
> 
> but he is a nobody and talk is cheap...... :thumb:


If that is you Simon then I'm sure that right now you aren't deceiving yourself in the slightest. Maybe you aren't used to people telling you how it is? James said you recognise you have some major weaknesses (like triceps) and that you're motivated to get back to your best. Well, hopefully you can make use of my (and other people's) comments - get back to how awesome you were and kick some. Best of luck to you.

As for the fat nobody comments - you're right, I am! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Don't agree mate. Yeh its nice when a pro turns up in shape for a guest spot, however perhaps sometimes it may not fit in fully with his/her schedule for forthcoming contests which i imagine would take a priority..
> 
> Also a guest spot is just that..its a chance for spectators to perhaps see and meet a high level pro who they may respect. Im sure if the likes of Ronnie Coleman, or such like turned up there wouldnt be much critiscism. After all have you seen some of the photos knocking about of numerous pro's turning up in all sorts of conditions?
> 
> ...


Yeah I do get where you are coming from, but I still think there were better choices - only my opinion though at the end of the day. Pics of Cohen are in the fitpics link at the top of the thread.

It was about five years ago I think, when Vince was competiting still and winning the Masters Mr. Olympia. He gave a talk at the show too. He's a great guy.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

defdaz said:


> If that is you Simon then I'm sure that right now you aren't deceiving yourself in the slightest. Maybe you aren't used to people telling you how it is? James said you recognise you have some major weaknesses (like triceps) and that you're motivated to get back to your best. Well, hopefully you can make use of my (and other people's) comments - get back to how awesome you were and kick some. Best of luck to you.
> 
> As for the fat nobody comments - you're right, I am! :whistling: :lol:


Stuart Core did a guest spot at the Welsh show, just after Zach Kahn competed in it does that mean he should'nt have been there? Zach was a hard act to follow but Stuart was well worth the ticket money imo. Simon has a quality physique and i would'nt put him down for him for his weaknesses or if competitors were better than him he's a great bber and i think the fans enjoyed his guest spot :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Think anyone guest posing after Zack would have a hard time being 'better' but Stuart Core was a great choice imo. I really hope they did enjoy Cohen's spot. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I dont get the complaint or the criticism.....HE'S AN IFBB PRO!!!!

Ronnie, Jay, Dexter, Wolf hell all of them have done guest spots where they are way off show condition, its the fact they are there and you can have a natter or get a pic...plus I dont think he looks bad in the pics to be honest...better than most will ever look in a million years.

I got love for all the pro's they have done what 99% of bodybuilders dream of doing. Respect to you Mr Cohen.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

This is how good Simon Cohen was at his best:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't get this carte blanche thing about being an ifbb pro? Did any of you guys look at the line up of the last pro show? Example:

http://www.flexonline.com/09contests/09atlantic_city/mens/jocelyn_pelletier/pages/IMG_5664.html


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

defdaz said:


> I don't get this carte blanche thing about being an ifbb pro? Did any of you guys look at the line up of the last pro show? Example:
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/09contests/09atlantic_city/mens/jocelyn_pelletier/pages/IMG_5664.html


How do you get a pro card in the UK? How did Cohen get his? This guy is prob from a crap fed who have different rules about who they send. Not quite the same.

To be an IFBB pro from the UK you need to win the overall title.....that deserves respect.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

If IFBB PRO is Simon Cohen. Could he please tell me what year he did a seminar in Gt Yarmouth that i attended. I think it was about 17 years ago (plus).

P.S. you look on the money in the pics btw and I personally wouldn't take any notice of anyone who hasn't acheived the same level as you in the sport.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> How do you get a pro card in the UK? How did Cohen get his? This guy is prob from a crap fed who have different rules about who they send. Not quite the same.
> 
> To be an IFBB pro from the UK you need to win the overall title.....that deserves respect.


 From research, i beleive Simon acheived his Pro card by winning the heavy weight EFBB british final back when the winner of each weight class where eligeable for pro status. However it's now gone back to how it was before, giving Pro cards to overall winners only.


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

smithy26 said:


> hi mate , must say u were very impressive at the show, wot was ure wait /height ratio in the end mate .


cheers man, my height is 175 cm and the weight was 77kg...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

nibbsey said:


> From research, i beleive Simon acheived his Pro card by winning the heavy weight EFBB british final back when the winner of each weight class where eligeable for pro status. However it's now gone back to how it was before, giving Pro cards to overall winners only.


LOL good digging haha.....Still deserves the upmost respect in my eyes!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He won the heavyweight class in 2001. Zack Kahn came second.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.primecutsbodybuildingdvds.com/2001-EFBB-British-Championships-Men-The-Show

It's the same year Lee Powell won the light heavies. :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

we need to bring back the class winners getting a pro card so we can spank the yanks, one pro a year is poxy, what gonna happen next year when i want my card(lots of sad faces, but not mine)


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

i come 2nd in int over 90'skg.didnt carb up,deplete for it just dryed out n carbed uop on day to make the weight i ended up 4kg under so underestimated weight with water,please voice your opinions whoever was there pleae


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

> Thanx for the compliment..
> 
> Posterboy


Great to see you, Bobby - well done! :thumb:


----------



## IFBB PRO (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

i can assure you this is me no Bull ****, Thanks for the good vibes I know i was not at my best, But i am 38 and healthy i will be back, Bringing up my weak body parts and making my good ones stronger. Ive done 5pro shows so far which is not enough i know.

I am going to hit as many shows as i can next year and start moving up thr ranks.

Come and say hi at the british will be there on sunday with team muscle talk.

Thanks for your support Simon Cohen......................


----------



## IFBB PRO (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Nibbsey,

I dont know what i done last week lol, You are saying 17years ago **** i wish i did mate.

Regards Simon Cohen........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> Cheers for ur compliment big P ; )
> 
> I remember talking with u some time ago @castle and I said that i was out bb competitions and never wanted to compete again but this
> 
> new classic class just got me back......I really enjoyed the day at leamington, met awesome nice people at the show with great support. Hope to see u soon big man ; )


Bobby i remember that conversation....i am glad that you changed your mind mate although i don't think this will be shared by others in the classic class 

speak soon buddy


----------



## LEISURELEE (Dec 11, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> How do you get a pro card in the UK? How did Cohen get his? This guy is prob from a crap fed who have different rules about who they send. Not quite the same.
> 
> To be an IFBB pro from the UK you need to win the overall title.....that deserves respect.


He's been competing as a pro since 1975...he loves it! (not simon cohen)

Simon Cohen, Mr Britain, Mr World, Mr Universe, IFBB pro, how many BB could ever wish for that? What a record.

Lee.


----------



## IFBB PRO (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Lee,

Hope you got your car sorted mate what a beast, Dare to Dream....

Dont forget my Olympia dvd thanks Si..

Ps Going back to belfast 2morr more filming, Then i will get myself a beast like yours .....


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Simon is on my Team now (still officially to be announced). It was me who organised the guest spot with Clint. He knows his weaknesses but he's had a very busy as he has a big role in a Hollywood film with Natalie Portman (this is a fairly big role - not just an extra) - he has been travelling and not sticking to a good diet and training, etc.

Simon knows I think he was off of late. But he knows I think he can easily turn this around (with the help of the Team - Daz, Luke and Micky) in several months.

Simon is worth backing as he has a string of major titles and is going to help put UK Bodybuilding on the map as an actor.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats on the film role, that's fantastic. And all the best with the comps next year. I want to repost the vid clip too - I guess the reason I over reacted was because this is how I remember you!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Bobby i remember that conversation....i am glad that you changed your mind mate although i don't think this will be shared by others in the classic class
> 
> speak soon buddy


I think its a good thing Paul, the Classic class is getting bigger and better, with the likes of Bobby in the mix perhaps it will get a serious reputation for being competitive and not just for 'people who aint big enough to do the classes'


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> I think its a good thing Paul, the Classic class is getting bigger and better, with the likes of Bobby in the mix perhaps it will get a serious reputation for being competitive and not just for 'people who aint big enough to do the classes'


i agree Jamie and you are included in the list of guys who i feel will bring this class up a step......hope everything is going to plan buddy


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i agree Jamie and you are included in the list of guys who i feel will bring this class up a step......hope everything is going to plan buddy


Thanks Paul, means a lot coming from you. Going to plan yes, no stress this time around, after a dire off season last year I'm looking forward to having a decent rebound! Will catch up in Notts buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks Paul, means a lot coming from you. Going to plan yes, no stress this time around, after a dire off season last year I'm looking forward to having a decent rebound! Will catch up in Notts buddy


will do mate and remember what i said you would get if you do not make the sunday


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Great to see you, Bobby - well done! :thumb:


u too my friend, c u at the brits??


----------

